# "50     "
"50     "
   .
  . ru6ax@land.ru   ..
     09.09.09.
http://news.cqham.ru/webnews/?id=1716

----------

> ,   .


,      "" SWL,
       .
  .  ..      SWL!
 :Super:

----------


## RX6DL

!

, ,    ...

       ...
      !

(             QRPPPP...)

----------

